

Thoughts on Domain Acquisition and Branding using AI - rwaliany
http://www.simplyryan.com/2010/07/15/domain-branding/

======
ohashi
Very creative way of finding names. This is the type of stuff I like seeing
rather than the 'OMG SQUATTERS RUINING INTERWEBS' bs. Good for you.

------
DirtyAndy
Pool.com sends out an email of their "Hot List" every day with a list of
expiring domains (<http://www.pool.com/hotlist.aspx?ia=hotlist>). They send
about 30 domains a day, and I guess in an average week 5 are interesting and
you can register for them at the various auction sites (Pool has no guarantee
of getting them on the drop) and then bid on them. Very few domains that are
usable go for less than $100 though.

Not as good as Ryan's AI but a nice easy way to occasionally catch a good
domain.

~~~
edkennedy
Another good site for expired names is <http://www.snapnames.com/>

------
lmadera
Excellent idea. After spending 8+ hours trying to come up with a good name
only to then find it was taken, it would be far quicker to instead be able to
go through the non-taken names and see what pops out. Also good for starting
the brainstorming process rather than just staring at a blank page or going
through all the "positioning" and branding tactics for name generation.

~~~
mhendrick
I'm curious what type of names you were looking for - I'm not actively
searching for a name for a new business, but I come up with ideas for names
all the time and end up buying them just because they're decent and available.
I get that the "real word" options are becoming less common, but I personally
haven't had that much trouble finding them. My problem? Now I just own a bunch
of domains that I'm not really sure what to do with.

------
mrj
MMmmm.... Yes and no. I remember the first time I heard of google, that
probably wouldn't have been a highly valued domain at the time.

What really matters is links. You can put whatever you want in a link, since
most people don't look at them too much.

~~~
rwaliany
That's a good point. Interesting enough 'google' has a high score when run
through my algorithm. There are a lot of words that start with 'goo' and end
with 'ogle'.

------
ZippyMind
Ryan, IMO this idea itself is worth pursuing as a service/company given the
difficulties in finding a good domain name. Its not going to get any easier
going forward .. looking forward your next steps on this. Great post btw!

------
brianbreslin
very clever. why don't you turn this into a service? if you have no interest,
send me the code and I'll do it. :-)

~~~
nerfhammer
I would love to just see pseudocode for how it works in a little more detail

~~~
rwaliany
Hopefully, I will add the pseudo-code today.

~~~
nerfhammer
sweet, I'm really curious as to what features you selected for your model

